# Выбор аккордеона 3/4



## Александр О. (14 Дек 2022)

Год назад начал самостоятельно осваивать аккордеон (музобразование - дмш по фортепиано), для чего приобрел "итальянский" (по факту - китайский) аккордеон Farinelli 1/2. Мне стало немного не хватать его диапазона, поэтому хочу перейти на что-то посерьезнее размером 3/4 на 80 басов (или на 60, если таковые существуют). Большие размеры не рассматриваю, т.к. а) играю всегда стоя б) для моего репертуара больше не нужно.
Брать тот же Farinelli 3/4 наверное не стоит, хоть его позиционируют как копию Achat 80, но в такие чудеса я не особо верю. Цена, конечно, привлекательная, но наверное лучше что-то из приличного б/у взять?
Как я понимаю, из отечественного можно рассматривать только АККО и Юпитер. Слышал только, что найти их сложно. Да и стоит ли выкладывать за них 100-150 тысяч, или за эти деньги проще купить немца/итальянца?
Довольно много предложений Вельтмайстеров (Стелла и Метеор особенно), но разброс цен большой. Сколько реально стоит технически исправный экземпляр (чтобы взять и играть, а не по ремонтам бегать месяцами)? 
Как-то так. В общем, буду признателен за любые соображения по данному вопросу


----------



## vev (14 Дек 2022)

Александр О.,
Судя по тексту, Вы вполне взрослый мужчина. Для какой цели одно шило, Вы пытаетесь поменять на мыло??? Уже много раз обсасывали вопрос выбора: ну невозможно правильно поставить ¾ взрослому. Кроме проблем, никаких плюсов…

По поводу цены смотрите то, что уже миллион раз писалось!


----------



## MAN (14 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> ну невозможно правильно поставить ¾ взрослому


Ой! А как же тогда взрослые на гар.., простите, всяких там диатонических аккордеонах играют, преимущественно предназначенных для... (ну вы знаете), ведь у этих-то инструментов размеры зачастую ещё меньше даже, чем у пиано-аккордеона 3/4? И ведь добро бы, ежели б как в бывалошние добрые времена это было уделом исключительно любителей, но ведь теперь вовсю и в училищах, да что там в институтах даже на этих инструментах специализируются, не говоря уже о ДМШ. Неужто без постановки как-то обходятся?


----------



## vev (14 Дек 2022)

MAN, 

Уважаемый, Вы имеете опыт игры на ¾ или вообще на аккордеоне? 
Так вот (педагоги поправят, если неправ ), ¾ на взрослом мужике либо стоят очень низко, что не позволяет играть. Либо висят на ремнях, не имея контакта с ногами, что тоже ничего кроме проблем со спиной не вызывает. И это без учета длины левой руки, которая через полтакта упирается в естественную длину меха. 

Теоретизировать, оно конечно, можно. Но неплохо, чтобы теоретизация базировалась хотя бы на личном опыте


----------



## MAN (14 Дек 2022)

Ну, у меня она, уважаемый Евгений, базируется на личном опыте обращения с аккордеоном диатоническим (гармоникой-хромкой как на видео с гнесинцами). Случалось играть как на инструменте висящем на ремнях, так и сидя. Я конечно консерваториев не заканчивал и постановка (повисовка, повешение? ) у меня возможно неправильная, однако играть вроде получалось, спина не болела и с левой рукой особых проблем не замечал (рост у меня 182см - не исполин конечно, но и не так уж мал, согласитесь). Возможно что именно у клавишного аккордеона в этом плане какие-то особые требования, с ним я действительно знаком очень слабо, поверхностно, тогда прошу меня простить.
А чисто теоретически мне представляется, что вот когда наоборот - маленькому ребёнку инструмент не по росту велик - это действительно проблема... Но пусть в самом деле лучше педагоги вас поправят (или меня в очередной раз выведут на чистую воду ).


----------



## ugly (14 Дек 2022)

Если топикстартер играет стоя, да ещё и пританцовывая, несложные мелодии и аккомпанементы - зачем ему полный четырёхголосый инструмент? Спину убивать?
3/4 немецких Вельтмейстеров в продаже много, от совсем дров до вполне живых за подъёмные деньги...
Метеор предпочтительнее Стеллы, потому что новее.


----------



## 1alex123 (14 Дек 2022)

Доброго врeмeни. Оживлю дискуссию.
Алeксандр (Man), Вы нe правы. Гармонисты (как и многиeбаянисты) играют в основном чeтырьмя пальцами, большой палeц находится большую часть врeмeни за грифом, придeрживая инструмeнт (интeрeсно, как играeтe Вы лично, гдe находится большой палeц правой руки у Вас во врeмя игры?). Это видно и на видeо. Возможно по этому раньшe и гармони и баяны выпускалисьс одном плeчeвым рeмнeм. Исключeниe навeрноe составляют eвропeйскиe исполнитeли особeнно с Балкан, но у них и инструмeнты другиe с грифом как у аккордeона. На клавишном инструмeнтe аппликатура всeгда пятипалая, придeржищать малeнький инструмeнт во врeмя игры нeт возможности. Далee - мeх. У гармоник он навeрно расчитан на то чобы взрослый мог расрянуть eго, на дeтских инструмeнтах, а 3/4- аккордeон всe-таки для дeтeй, это нe так, мeх короткий. Мой пeрвый инструмeнт - Welmeister Amigo 3/4. Примeрно лeт с 13 мнe ужe нe хотeлось на нeм играть, я ощущал что я пeрeрос инструмeнт. Это я пишу, чтобы было ясно - опыт игры на нeбольшом инструмeнтe был. Трeтий аргумeнт - диапазон. Чeрeз какоe-то врeмя 34 клавиш нe хватит и тогда опять замeна инструмeнта? В случаe с рeбeнком это оправдано, и то стараются купить инструмeнт нeмного на вырост. Взрослому, который попробовал и рeшил, что хочeт продолжать заниматься, лучшe сразу купить 4/4 аккордeон. Правда для пожилых и физичeски слабых лучшe навeрно 7/8 - 37 клавиш.


----------



## MAN (14 Дек 2022)

1alex123 написал(а):


> Алeксандр (Man), Вы нe правы.


Это само собой, однако позвольте мне задать вам и Евгению как аккордеонистам-практикам чисто теоретический вопрос. Вот стоит у вас ваш полный аккордеон на коленях, плечевых ремней на нём ровно столько, чтобы обеспечить инструменту хорошую устойчивость без помощи большого пальца правой руки. Вы физически сильны и молоды. А теперь объясните мне чем (помимо разницы в длине меха, о ней чуть позже) будет _практически_ отличаться удобство "пятипалой" игры на вашем инструменте в нижних половинах клавиатур от неудобства игры на аккордеоне 3/4, стоящем на ваших же коленях в точно таком же положении? Или вы, может быть, совсем не пользуетесь верхними октавами? Тогда ваш третий аргумент - больший диапазон у полного инструмента звучит конечно особенно убедительно, но вынужден напомнить написанное автором темы.


Александр О. написал(а):


> Большие размеры не рассматриваю, т.к. а) играю всегда стоя б) для моего репертуара больше не нужно.


Теперь о мехе. Вообще-то он рассчитывается не под рост музыкантов (хотя и с принятием во внимание ограниченных человеческих возможностей разумеется), а таким образом, чтобы во время игры хватало воздуха для нормальной игры с учётом голосности инструмента и размера установленных в нём голосов. И что плохого в игре на коротком мехе, разве так уж постоянно возникает необходимость растягивать его на всю ивановскую? Вам самому не кажется странным, что до 13 лет вам хватало меха на вашем "Амиго", а потом вдруг перестало? Может дело тут не в увеличившемся размахе рук, а просто у аккордеона к тому времени компрессия ухудшилась и вообще вырос непроизводительный расход воздуха?

Да, простите, чуть не запамятовал ответить на ваш вопрос. Лично я во время игры если и убираю большой палец за гриф, то вовсе не для того, чтобы поддерживать инструмент, а просто потому, что над грифом он в данный момент не нужен. В принципе мог бы и не убирать вообще никогда, но не вижу никакого смысла держать его постоянно над клавиатурой.


----------



## kep (14 Дек 2022)

Вот не самый низкий паренек с аккордеоном 7/8, 96 басов. За постановку техники хорошие преподаватели отвечали.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (15 Дек 2022)

Ну у меня консона полная и детский амиго 7/8. Амига гораздо легче! Ну правда басы конечно пожиже. Но играть стоя на консоне левая рука быстро устаёт. На амиге вообще без напряга. На 3/4 много эстрадников играет. Так что каждому инструменту своё назначение. И не надо путать шерхебель с зензубелем.


----------



## globus (15 Дек 2022)

Вот именно, дело не в возрасте, а в росте, вкупе с общими пропорциями. Конечно, бывают и дети акселераты-каланчи, а бывают и взрослые низкорослые, и даже карлики. Я метр семьдесят, и мне 3/4 комфортно. Полный ещё толком не пробовал, но на колени сидя ставил, упирается в подбородок. Посмотрим, как оно пойдёт.
Я так думаю))


----------



## Александр О. (15 Дек 2022)

Итак, чтобы закрыть вопрос с размером: я играю стоя, одновременно пою и передвигаюсь по сцене, и выступления у нас длятся по 2-3 часа. Полноразмерный гроб на 12-15 кг для меня не вариант. Про постановку аргумент вынужден отмести - я не испытывал никакого дискомфорта от игры на "половинке", так что и с 3/4 как-нибудь справлюсь с божьей помощью. 
Нет, я понимаю, что для некоторых (несмоненно, заслуженных) деятелей с мировым именем "аккордеон" = "играть классику сидя", но этот мир, к счастью, несколько разнообразнее, и сфера применения аккордеона отнюдь не ограничивается исполнением традиционного аккордеонного репертуара.

Теперь ближе к делу. Нашел несколько вариантов Метеора и Каприса по цене 40,60 и 100 т.р. Все три из комиссионок, все три прошли полное обслуживание (по крайней мере так утверждают продавцы). Какова адекватная цена на аккордеон такого класса?


----------



## Vovillius О. (15 Дек 2022)

Александр О. написал(а):


> Итак, чтобы закрыть вопрос с размером: я играю стоя, одновременно пою и передвигаюсь по сцене, и выступления у нас длятся по 2-3 часа. Полноразмерный гроб на 12-15 кг для меня не вариант. Про постановку аргумент вынужден отмести - я не испытывал никакого дискомфорта от игры на "половинке", так что и с 3/4 как-нибудь справлюсь с божьей помощью.
> Нет, я понимаю, что для некоторых (несмоненно, заслуженных) деятелей с мировым именем "аккордеон" = "играть классику сидя", но этот мир, к счастью, несколько разнообразнее, и сфера применения аккордеона отнюдь не ограничивается исполнением традиционного аккордеонного репертуара.
> 
> Теперь ближе к делу. Нашел несколько вариантов Метеора и Каприса по цене 40,60 и 100 т.р. Все три из комиссионок, все три прошли полное обслуживание (по крайней мере так утверждают продавцы). Какова адекватная цена на аккордеон такого класса?


День добрый. Комиссионки плохой вариант, согласно тому, что пишут на форумах. Как минимум из-за накрутки. 40, на мой взгляд, да, остальное- однозначно нет. И за 40 инструмент должен быть живее всех живых.
Советую заняться поиском у частников на Авито, больший выбор, адекватнее цены.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, из какого вы города?


----------



## Слепой Пью (15 Дек 2022)

Александр О. написал(а):


> Год назад начал самостоятельно осваивать аккордеон (музобразование - дмш по фортепиано), для чего приобрел "итальянский" (по факту - китайский) аккордеон Farinelli 1/2. Мне стало немного не хватать его диапазона, поэтому хочу перейти на что-то посерьезнее размером 3/4 на 80 басов (или на 60, если таковые существуют). Большие размеры не рассматриваю, т.к. а) играю всегда стоя б) для моего репертуара больше не нужно.
> Брать тот же Farinelli 3/4 наверное не стоит, хоть его позиционируют как копию Achat 80, но в такие чудеса я не особо верю. Цена, конечно, привлекательная, но наверное лучше что-то из приличного б/у взять?
> Как я понимаю, из отечественного можно рассматривать только АККО и Юпитер. Слышал только, что найти их сложно. Да и стоит ли выкладывать за них 100-150 тысяч, или за эти деньги проще купить немца/итальянца?
> Довольно много предложений Вельтмайстеров (Стелла и Метеор особенно), но разброс цен большой. Сколько реально стоит технически исправный экземпляр (чтобы взять и играть, а не по ремонтам бегать месяцами)?
> Как-то так. В общем, буду признателен за любые соображения по данному вопросу


Приветствую. Довно себе ищу полный 4/4 немецкий аккордеон. Переглядел много чего. Вывод один - хочешь технически исправный инструмент из среднего сегмента, купи б/у в среднем состоянии - отдай проверенному мастеру для капитального ремонта - получи технически исправный инструмент. У меня у самого Вельтмайстер Серино 3/4 брал 3 года назад якобы из первых рук. Если провести капитальный ремонт - будет как новый. Задумываюсь продать его...


----------



## vms37 (15 Дек 2022)

На Ютубе канал Голоса России. Все видюхи пересмотрел его. Нравится как работает человек. Он вроде и под ключ может б/у поставить под потребности клиента с полной реставрацией.


----------



## Слепой Пью (15 Дек 2022)

vms37 написал(а):


> На Ютубе канал Голоса России. Все видюхи пересмотрел его. Нравится как работает человек. Он вроде и под ключ может б/у поставить под потребности клиента с полной реставрацией.


Все верно. Человек внушает доверие! Его работа была проверена моим знакомым.


----------



## Александр О. (15 Дек 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> День добрый. Комиссионки плохой вариант, согласно тому, что пишут на форумах. Как минимум из-за накрутки. 40, на мой взгляд, да, остальное- однозначно нет. И за 40 инструмент должен быть живее всех живых.
> Советую заняться поиском у частников на Авито, больший выбор, адекватнее цены.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, из какого вы города?


Здравствуйте! Живу в Москве.
Частники - неплохой вариант, хотя в большинстве случаев они предлагают инструменты, которые долгие годы лежали без дела (и хорошо еще, если в сухом проветриваемом помещении) и могут таить в себе множество сюрпризов. Во сколько может обойтись доводка таких инструментов до ума?


----------



## Александр О. (15 Дек 2022)

Слепой Пью написал(а):


> Приветствую. Довно себе ищу полный 4/4 немецкий аккордеон. Переглядел много чего. Вывод один - хочешь технически исправный инструмент из среднего сегмента, купи б/у в среднем состоянии - отдай проверенному мастеру для капитального ремонта - получи технически исправный инструмент. У меня у самого Вельтмайстер Серино 3/4 брал 3 года назад якобы из первых рук. Если провести капитальный ремонт - будет как новый. Задумываюсь продать его...


А во сколько примерно может встать капремонт (с перевосковкой голосов и всем прочим)?


----------



## 1alex123 (15 Дек 2022)

Доброго врeмeни. Если по поводу размeра инструмeнта eсть такиe конкрeтныe трeбования то бeру свой слова назад. Тогда модeли Weltmeister Caprise или Meteore наиболлe подходящиe. Stella, Amigo и болee ранниe вeроятнee всeго будeт сильно ушатанными. Можно поискать и российскиe инструмeнты, но они, мнe кажeтся, для другого. Акко дажe в малeнькиe инструмeнты вставяeт выборку , цeна будeт соотвeтствующeй. Если удастся найти итальянский инструмeнт, то это лучший вариант чeм Weltmeister. 

3/4 инструмeнт достаточно лeгкий. На нeм можно играть стоя. При игрe в ансамблe урeзанный диапазон навeрно нe столь критичeн.
Что касаeтся состояния инструмeнта, то всeгда смотрeть и щупать надо. Мeжду "продавeц сказал" и рeальностью можeт быть разница. Вариант купить старый инструмeнт по цeнe с учeтом будущeго рeмонта и отдать мастeру самому ужe был озвучeн. Я поступал так кагда покупал старыe инструмeнты.
По вопросу цeны помочь нe могу - живу в Европe. На главный вопрос- стоит ли конкрeтный инстримeнт запрашиваeмой продавцом суммы,- Вам прийдeтся отвeчать самому при просмотрe пeрeд покупкой т.к цeна на старыe инструмeнты сильно зависит от их состояния. Покупайтe у провeрeнных продавцов, которым довeряeeтe.

По поводу моeго пeрeхода с 3/4 на полный инструмeнт, подробностeй я ужe нe помню, давно было. Думаю, это были нe какиe то конкрeтныe нeдостатки, тeм болee по качeству. Мой тогдашний инструмeнт был в хорошeм состоянии и с хорошeй компрeссиeй. Возможно, это было жeланиe казаться взрослым играя на "взрослом" инструмeнтe.


----------



## MAN (15 Дек 2022)

1alex123 написал(а):


> По поводу моeго пeрeхода с 3/4 на полный инструмeнт, подробностeй я ужe нe помню, давно было. Возможно, это было жeланиe казаться взрослым играя на "взрослом" инструмeнтe.


Ну так вы же уже говорили


1alex123 написал(а):


> я ощущал что я пeрeрос инструмeнт.


и понятно, что тут имелся в виду не только и наверное не столько физический рост.


----------



## vms37 (16 Дек 2022)

Александр О. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Живу в Москве.
> Частники - неплохой вариант, хотя в большинстве случаев они предлагают инструменты, которые долгие годы лежали без дела (и хорошо еще, если в сухом проветриваемом помещении) и могут таить в себе множество сюрпризов. Во сколько может обойтись доводка таких инструментов до ума?


Частники те еще маркетологи. Большинство из них даже название инструмента написать не могут без ошибок. Качество "оценивается" по внешнему виду и способности издавать звук ( например: "Б/у. В хорошем состоянии, нет одной клавиши, но она работает"). Табличка "мад ин дойчланд" вообще производит на них магическое действие. Особенно они ценят "трофейные" от пра пра дедушек. В их глазах это бриллиант в золотой оправе а не источник тепловой энергии в банной печи.


----------



## Vovillius О. (16 Дек 2022)

vms37 написал(а):


> Частники те еще маркетологи. Большинство из них даже название инструмента написать не могут без ошибок. Качество "оценивается" по внешнему виду и способности издавать звук ( например: "Б/у. В хорошем состоянии, нет одной клавиши, но она работает"). Табличка "мад ин дойчланд" вообще производит на них магическое действие. Особенно они ценят "трофейные" от пра пра дедушек. В их глазах это бриллиант в золотой оправе а не источник тепловой энергии в банной печи.


Тут нужна именно засадная охота неопределённой длительности, т.к. среди множества трофейных раритетов, иногда мелькают и качественные немецкие аккордеоны за копейки (перекупщики забирают обычно в течение суток) и адекватные объявления от нормальных людей, обычно меняющих инструмент на что-то новее, лучше и больше 
Опять же все покупке только после живого тщательного осмотра + по возможности осмотр внутренностей


----------



## Vovillius О. (16 Дек 2022)

Александр О. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Живу в Москве.
> Частники - неплохой вариант, хотя в большинстве случаев они предлагают инструменты, которые долгие годы лежали без дела (и хорошо еще, если в сухом проветриваемом помещении) и могут таить в себе множество сюрпризов. Во сколько может обойтись доводка таких инструментов до ума?


По доводке не подскажу. По "комиссионкам" согласно моим изучениям архивных тем: Аккордеон-Шоп (Денис) - категорически не рекомендуется, "Скупка" - не рекомендуется, а вот МузСалон Симфония (Юрий, он же zet10 - ранее постоянный участник форума) рекомендуется, при условии созвона лично с Юрием. В основном он занимается дорогими, новыми итальянцами, но, насколько я понял по контексту старых тем, может предложить что-то и б/у


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (16 Дек 2022)

Мне предлагали ремонт амиги по 5000 за резонатор. Переклейка и настройка. Кроме разрушения мастики в общем никаких проблем даже очень старого инструмента начала 70-х


----------



## Слепой Пью (16 Дек 2022)

Александр О. написал(а):


> А во сколько примерно может встать капремонт (с перевосковкой голосов и всем прочим)?


На ютубе есть канал Голоса России не помню как зовут мастера вот тел. напишите ему на вайбер он все расскажет. 8 923 222 31 50


----------



## Vovillius О. (16 Дек 2022)

Слепой Пью написал(а):


> На ютубе есть канал Голоса России не помню как зовут мастера вот тел. напишите ему на вайбер он все расскажет. 8 923 222 31 50


А он не сибиряк? Мне казалось, что он откуда то из сибирских миллионников


----------



## vyachek (16 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Либо висят на ремнях, не имея контакта с ногами, что тоже ничего кроме проблем со спиной не вызывает.


Примерно так. Подтверждением тому широко известная в узких Самарских кругах аккордеонистка Мария Селезнева. У неё: что сидя, что стоя инструмент всегда висит на ремнях.


----------



## vyachek (16 Дек 2022)

Или вот.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (16 Дек 2022)

Да в ля миноре и до мажоре играть эстраду и половинки обычно хватит. Я дочкин фиротти 30/60 наверное не буду продавать. Пусть разгонный будет. После полной консоны его вес 5,5 кило вообще не чувствуешь. Да и звук мне его нравится.


----------



## MAN (17 Дек 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Примерно так. Подтверждением тому широко известная в узких Самарских кругах аккордеонистка Мария Селезнева. У неё: что сидя, что стоя инструмент всегда висит на ремнях.


То есть по-вашему это доказательство невозможности всякому взрослому человеку нормально играть на маленьком аккордеоне, опирая его на бедро левой ноги? Ну а чем же при стандартной постановке игра на маленьком инструменте будет отличаться от игры на полноразмерном внизу клавиатур? На этот вопрос так никто и не ответил. И, я надеюсь, мы не станем принимать за серьёзный аргумент то, что маленький аккордеон рассчитан на детей и поэтому укомплектован короткими ремнями.


----------



## Александр О. (19 Дек 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> По доводке не подскажу. По "комиссионкам" согласно моим изучениям архивных тем: Аккордеон-Шоп (Денис) - категорически не рекомендуется, "Скупка" - не рекомендуется, а вот МузСалон Симфония (Юрий, он же zet10 - ранее постоянный участник форума) рекомендуется, при условии созвона лично с Юрием. В основном он занимается дорогими, новыми итальянцами, но, насколько я понял по контексту старых тем, может предложить что-то и б/у


Кажется, я с Юрием пересекался в Митино, чехол у него покупал. Да, у него вроде есть бушные немцы, буду смотреть.

Такой вопрос еще: поизучав модели понял, что мне оптимально подойдет Метеор или Каприс. Как я понимаю, Каприс предпочтительнее, у него получше механика. Или разница не столь велика?
Ещё обнаружил, что есть модели Meteor N и Caprice N. Они чем отличаются от обычных? "Северная" версия, как Кордал?


----------



## ugly (19 Дек 2022)

Александр О. написал(а):


> Ещё обнаружил, что есть модели Meteor N и Caprice N. Они чем отличаются от обычных?


Уменьшенная мензура (ширина клавиш).

И Каприс разливистее Метеора.


----------



## Александр О. (20 Дек 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Уменьшенная мензура (ширина клавиш).
> 
> И Каприс разливистее Метеора.


Спасибо за информацию!
Читал еще, что модель N якобы новее, это правда?


----------

